# Possible cuber trading cards



## pcharles93 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the Upper Deck trading card company and they agreed to think over my idea of cuber trading cards. It will have a picture of the cuber, competitions participated in, nationality, best average, best single, any records, and in the corner a picture of their favorite cube. If you have any other suggestions, post them below.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

How would the cards be distributed? Who would decide what figures go on the card (for example, Krazy Kuti and Mr. Akkersdijk would have way too many records to put on there)?

A possible idea could be different cards, with a different photo on each, for the same person with all 3x3x3 records, and 4x4x4 records etc. So, for 3x3x3 you could have single, average, BLD, multiBLD, OH feet etc. Then a 4x4x4 card with whatever, a FMC card or whatever. Or, how about, all FMC cards are extra "rare" and come all shiny and stuff!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 18, 2008)

Heard of Cubefreak cards?


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 18, 2008)

cubing is a fast past sport bro, the best average and single are changing constantly


----------



## LarsN (Feb 18, 2008)

The problem of the everchanging results could be solved if the cards where marked with the competition name:

Erik Akkersdijk
Benelux 2008
3x3: xx.xx
3x3avg: xx.xx
and so on and so forth...


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 18, 2008)

And we can duel with it...there's the "cube" cards (with like: "Turning speed", "Colour scheme", etc). And lube cards, to increase the speed of the cube 

Oh and, you can "sacrifice" cubers to summon and higher level cuber xD


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooooh. And, sub-1 BLD beats sub-20 normal solve. Sounds like fun!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, we r such nerds  jk


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 19, 2008)

Trading cards [game] or collectible cards?


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 19, 2008)

They're supposed to be collectible, like baseball cards.


----------



## pjk (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds good. Similar to the Cubefreak cards. However, Upper Deck is a pretty major company. I have collected sports cards pretty much my entire life (http://www.pjkcubed.com - click on picture gallery for some pics), and some of Upper Deck's products are worth thousands. Not sure if you guys are familiar, but they have "game used" cards, such as a piece of jersey inside the card. I doubt it would ever work because speedcubing is so small, but still fun.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 19, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> And we can duel with it...there's the "cube" cards (with like: "Turning speed", "Colour scheme", etc). And lube cards, to increase the speed of the cube
> 
> Oh and, you can "sacrifice" cubers to summon and higher level cuber xD


OLLs and PLLs could be magic and trap cards! :O :O :O :O


----------



## Jason (Feb 19, 2008)

with stuff like "PLL skip, everyone else takes full damage"


----------



## Bryan (Feb 19, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I just got off the phone with the Upper Deck trading card company and they agreed to think over my idea of cuber trading cards.



Saying they "Agree to think it over" is just a way of saying "No" that prevents you from trying to continue to argue with them.

I like the Cubefreak cards. It would be nice if you could get your own made up to trade at comps, and maybe it could fund nationals or something.


----------



## Rama (Feb 19, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > And we can duel with it...there's the "cube" cards (with like: "Turning speed", "Colour scheme", etc). And lube cards, to increase the speed of the cube
> ...


I bought for 50 euro's a very great deck from a friend and another 50 euro for booster packs.
After a while I still needed Fiber Jar and Injection Fairy and I bought my last two boosters, guess wich rare cards I got^^
I got second place at an competition and then I quit and two weeks later 50% of my rare cards were stolen and I didn't even mind. 

Yu-gi-oh was fun, but no other card game/collecting for me anymore.


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2008)

Pff, we all know that Pokemon was the greatest card game ever...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> And we can duel with it...there's the "cube" cards (with like: "Turning speed", "Colour scheme", etc). And lube cards, to increase the speed of the cube
> 
> Oh and, you can "sacrifice" cubers to summon and higher level cuber xD


 
I just found a reason to really start practising 3x3x3. I don't want to be sacrificed


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 21, 2008)

Rama said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Chan said:
> ...



I actually quit because 4 of my rares were stolen...
Dark Magician Of Chaos
Axe Of Despair
Negate Attack
Breaker The Magical Warrior


----------



## Jai (Feb 21, 2008)

I just knew talking about trading cards would spark a discussion about something like Yu-Gi-Oh...

Speedcubing cards wouldn't sell that well; though people think of a guy solving a cube as amazing, they think of cubing as geeky. And making cards would make the problem even worse. Crave (crave.cnet.com) would probably make an article about us, and about what a failure they *were* 

On the other hand, it could get some of the faster cubers a lot of fame,and could possibly get crazy fangirls to scream and faint (in a good way ). 

But, then, the slower cubers with cards would get a bad name...

Wait , are we going to make it a trading card game, or just a series of trading cards? Making it a game would make it look kinda cheesy, like it does whenever you see * teens * playing Yu-Gi-Oh these days. But, it'd be kinda fun to see all the names they come up with (Akkerdijk the Dark Knight ).


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

As Stefan has pointed out before: Arnaud van gAlen => Arnaud the Angel (anagram)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2008)

More completely, you're "a vandal rage nun", while I request a "pecan fans month" (I actually did start eating pecans recently).

Admittedly, this time I cheated: http://wordsmith.org/anagram/


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, you don't want to see the list of stuff that I can be ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> More completely, you're "a vandal rage nun", while I request a "pecan fans month" (I actually did start eating pecans recently).
> 
> Admittedly, this time I cheated: http://wordsmith.org/anagram/


 
* Added site to favorites. I just know I am going to bother all my coworkers and friends with this 

I don't think a really qualify for "a vandal rage nun". I liked "A Naval Ad Gunner" a little better. If I have to be a nun, I would rather be "A veranda gal nun" then an "Anal Ravaged Nun"

And Stefan, you seem to be the second (or third or fourth, or...) Jean Pons, but you look better according to "Faceman Nth Pons"


----------



## dv297 (Feb 22, 2008)

The card game idea could be interesting if done correctly, I'd play it! It has such amazing potential! 

The average deck must have 40 cards and cannot exceed 60 cards. consisting of whatever you make of it. Random booster packs of PLL algorithms, OLL algorithms, F2L, and cross moves. Game starts with each player having 8 cards. Then there is an inspection time, at which point you can "swap" (putting the card back in the deck, picking up next in deck) up to 10 cards. The game also requires a dice, (the way I'd imagine it)

Once inspection is over, each player rolls a dice determining the number of moves required to solve the cross. Then you have to play that number of "Turn/setup move" cards, (Yea, I know the cross can be solved in a max of 8, but the 1-6 dice is tough to modify to that standard) Then you take turns playing F2L algorithms to a total of four,

Of course, now we have OLL, and each card is labeled with a various numbers of digits ranging from 1-6, based on difficulty of the algorithm. More difficult algorithms will have larger number of digits to increase probability. For example, an algorithm like F U R U' R' F' will require a roll of the dice to land on 1. But an algorithm like case 39 (Dan's cube station) will respond to 2,3, and 6. And PLL can be done the same way. If you doesn't have a card with the dice number, you can choose to re-roll or swap one card.

Various methods could add variety of gameplay. The Petrus method could be interesting, because uses less algorithms but requires more dice rolls at the end of each step. We could also include other versions of cards, like CFOP cards could be red, Petrus could be blue, turn/setup cards could be white, and "factor" cards, could be black, involving various cards like "stage skip", "Silicon", or "Rubik's Thumb", changing up gameplay.

Yea, I'm dreaming, I know, but its always fun to think...

lol not so sure I'd collect the cards if it was any other way, but I'll see...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

Interesting idea dv297. Certainly better compared to the current (lame) Rubiks cardgame. This alone should be reason enough to include a picture in the WCA competitors database


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think we will spend alot of money on them. I would buy new puzzles insted, if I got some money to use.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 26, 2008)

May be someone can write up a program game of this? I know someone wrote Yugioh card game using VB, and it was playable, though sometimes there were bugs (can't activate cards when you're suppose to be able to, etc).


----------



## sam (Feb 26, 2008)

I think that on each card you could get a sticker w/ the cubers favorite custom color to use, I.E. Mitchell uses a light blue color and Rowe uses pink. Just like they had w/ basketball jerseys and such. I think its a great idea. I also want to do another one for Death metal/Black metal . idk how that would work out tho.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 28, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> And we can duel with it...there's the "cube" cards (with like: "Turning speed", "Colour scheme", etc). And lube cards, to increase the speed of the cube
> 
> Oh and, you can "sacrifice" cubers to summon and higher level cuber xD



Sounds like a silly card game I used to play.


----------

